# Office Based Surgery Facility?



## ncsorice (Sep 27, 2010)

HI, 

We do billing for a Podiatrist who was just certified by the Joint Commission as an Office Based Surgery Facility. I have a call into Medicare, clinical provider outreach department but I was wondering if anyone does billing for this type of Facility and has any feedback or knowledge as to if and how the billing is.

I have already looked on the Medicare website as well as the Joint Commission website. I also spoke with people at both places. So far, not too much assistance.

Thanks for any help and suggestions.

Coleen Sorice


----------

